# anyone else suffer with numbness/heaviness of the legs?



## shell69 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, I hope everyone has had an ok week.My Doctor took me off co-codamol and mebeverine last week as I had been on them both for 6 months, he prescribed me paracetomol and spasmonal, the cramps haven't been so bad over the last week, although still there BUT after two days of taking the new tablets I haven't been sleeping because as soon as i lie down my lower back starts really aching and my legs go dead and very heavy ( really difficult to explain) and I can't get comfortable, end up in tears because of frustration.Does anyone else suffer this? is it a symptom that has just been masked by the co codamol or is it a side effect from the new tablets? Last night I was doubled up on the floor screaming in front of my children with excrutiating cramps again,I had to take the co codamol, I hate my children seeing me like this, why oh why can't there be at least ONE doctor out there that truly understands what we go through







Hugs to everyone, x


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

I have in the past noticed that most prescription drugs do have sideeffects, so it wouldn't surprise me if there's a connection.I don't have too much pain but I know others do, and it seems likeyou could find something besides these really powerful painkillers.I take an antidepressant for anxiety, but it does seem to help with painfor me. Also, I know it's hard, but keep persisting until you find a really gooddoctor who can help you. I have been to SO MANY gastro doctors, but finallyfound one I really like.


----------



## shell69 (Sep 15, 2010)

Update on the spasmanol, Dr took me off these today and put me back on mebeverine, he wasn't sure if it is a side effect from the spasmanol so to rule it out has taken me off them. I so hope it is a side effect and not yet another symptom. Hope everyone is ok x


----------

